# RODENT Breeding rack/cages



## enchantika (Nov 7, 2010)

Due to the number of snakes we now have we are looking into breeding our own _'feeds'_. Although we have looked into the process we are struggling to get hold of some reasonably priced cages/tubs for housing the mice . . . any ideas where I can get hold of some please. THANKS.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I use these for rats but smaller ones are available for mice
5 X 32 Litre Underbed Plastic Storage Boxes/Lids /New Black on eBay (end time 27-Nov-10 10:30:10 GMT)
excuse the mess, the pics old and they needed cleaning.

I've also got a 1.3 group of mice in a 9L RUB with a mesh top instead of a normal lid.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

i use 32L under bed storage tubs from asda, £3 each BARGAIN!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a dozen mouse lab cages I used to use but as I've cut down on rodents they're sitting in the cellar doing now't.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I must say not cheap but cracking tubs, no break outs, no chewing, no pinch points on mine. I use these Rodent Cages I use both the small and the large for mice but not the mini as they are too small for my liking, and use the large for the rats. Cost a bomb initially but wouldn't consider home made since using them. Been through many commercial cages and two complete home made racks before switching to these. Current tubs probably nearly 2 years old and look brand new still.


----------



## enchantika (Nov 7, 2010)

markhill said:


> excuse the mess, the pics old and they needed cleaning.


LOL . . . Im sure they always need blooming cleaning . . . not a prospect im looking forward too  I have some multis at the moment in my ouside utility - but they aren't breeding at the moment, probably due to the cold!! We have those in a glass tank. Also a gerbil - but that has become more of a bloomin pet now! - despite the fact that shes had a stroke and keeps falling over


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

markhill said:


> I use these for rats but smaller ones are available for mice
> 5 X 32 Litre Underbed Plastic Storage Boxes/Lids /New Black on eBay (end time 27-Nov-10 10:30:10 GMT)
> excuse the mess, the pics old and they needed cleaning.


How many do you keep in the 32L? Pairs? Lone females and just rotate around them for breeding? or?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kaouthia said:


> How many do you keep in the 32L? Pairs? Lone females and just rotate around them for breeding? or?


mostly 1.2 and some 1.3 groups.

I need to have a good clean up and sort out, I've been ill the last week and a bit so my OH has been feeding and doing the water bottles.

I went down to do the feeding tonight and I've rats coming out of my arse atm.

Its a bit shaming having so many in each tub so this weekend is all about a big clean up and sort for me and my rats.

Freezer will be bulging though: victory:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

markhill said:


> mostly 1.2 and some 1.3 groups.


Do you pull the males once the three girls are pregnant and stick him in with 3 other girls, or just leave the males in all the time?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kaouthia said:


> Do you pull the males once the three girls are pregnant and stick him in with 3 other girls, or just leave the males in all the time?


I leave the males in, the girls dont always get pregnant together.

Once I have my bigger shed I'll be building a bigger rack and having a seperate rack for nursing mums but atm I dont have the room so manage with what I've got


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

You don't have any issues with them culling off babies or smaller litter sizes due to the (at the moment) limited space?

Btw, I'm not criticising your current housing conditions, just interested in the methods and your observations. 

I'm looking at building up some rat racks for the shed too, purely to produce feeders (our current 1.3 are primarily pets, so they'll be staying in nice sized cages in the house), but haven't decided on what size of tubs, or what size groups I'm going to be keeping in it yet.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

No, I've never had any problems with males or females killing the babies.

I find that provided they always have plenty of food and water available (dont let either run out) then they're fine.

The bottom 3 tubs are for growing on the babies so they aren't with the parents the whole time until they're up to size for culling, I seperate them once they're I feel they're big enough (I go on their size and judge it by my experience rather than their age).


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

gotta say i use the asda tubs too. you just cant go wrong at 3 quid a pop.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

Schip said:


> I have a dozen mouse lab cages I used to use but as I've cut down on rodents they're sitting in the cellar doing now't.


do you still have these mate? i'll have them off ya.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

markhill said:


> I leave the males in, the girls dont always get pregnant together.
> 
> Once I have my bigger shed I'll be building a bigger rack and having a seperate rack for nursing mums but atm I dont have the room so manage with what I've got


dont suppose you got any spare breeding cages lying around have ya need some desperately lol


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

andy20146 said:


> dont suppose you got any spare breeding cages lying around have ya need some desperately lol


I just use 32L under bed storage boxes, 5 for £20 on ebay.

My rack is built around them so providing the design of the tubs doesn't change I can just buy new ones if they break.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive got some Rodent tubs and a Rodent rack for sale at the moment, Check my previous threads.

Rodents are great to breed if you prefere to feed "Home grown" Food items. I did enjoy breeding them But sadly due to one thing or another ive packed it all in. 

I used to sell all my excess rodents to Pet shops and that funded the bedding and food. So all i was paying for was my Time.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I got half a dozen rodent breeding cages from the classifieds on here, £5 each and does just the job. They hold 1.2 (plus babies) and make keeping them so easy compared to cages and tanks.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

markhill said:


> I use these for rats but smaller ones are available for mice
> 5 X 32 Litre Underbed Plastic Storage Boxes/Lids /New Black on eBay (end time 27-Nov-10 10:30:10 GMT)
> excuse the mess, the pics old and they needed cleaning.
> 
> I've also got a 1.3 group of mice in a 9L RUB with a mesh top instead of a normal lid.


i dont suppose you could make one of them i suck at DIY


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

I have some professional built Freedom Breeder Mouse and Rat breeding systems for sale, let me know if you are interested and I also have some good tips on using these systems to maximise your yield in rodents with minimum effort


----------

